# Importing



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anyone update me of the laws of Importing a Cites 1 animal? 
Also if I was to pick up from Hamm/Germany could I ferry the animal back? Or what is the law of bringing back a Cites 1 animal from europe?

Much help is appreciated.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

CITES is effectively international law, so wherever you buy an Appendix 1 animal, you should be given the paperwork to go with it. If you don't, I would avoid them! Without the paperwork you won't be able to bring it nto the UK, as you will get checked by Customs, you won't be able to sell it if you ever decide to, and breeding will be a nightmare as you need to obtain paperwork for any offspring, and you need to have the paperwork from the parents to get those.


----------

